

is a degree in computer science worth it? - eVizitei
http://codeclimber.blogspot.com/

======
pchristensen
I think the URL you're looking for is:

[http://codeclimber.blogspot.com/2008/03/education-is-it-
wort...](http://codeclimber.blogspot.com/2008/03/education-is-it-worth-
it.html)

------
jmzachary
Not anymore. It's a stop on the way to becoming a project manager.

